# Botox Injection



## tfischer (Mar 24, 2010)

Can anyone tell me how to bill a botox injection please? The site is unknown at this time, I just need to be led in the right path.

Thank you,


----------



## MaryG215 (Mar 24, 2010)

We use Botox as 1)cosmetic in which case we don't bill it - we collect from the patient at time of service and 2)to treat hyperhidrosis (J0585 for the Botox) and an injection code (i.e. 64650 for axillary or 64614 for hands and/or feet).  Hope this helps.


----------



## ollielooya (Mar 24, 2010)

We use botox therapeutically in our migraine specialty practice and do bill for it.  The insurance carriers can be very fussy regarding reimbursement and you must follow their policies.  You are wise to do your research ahead of time and ask your questions.  If you could be more specific as to how your physician will utilize the Botox, perhaps we could be more helpful.  ---Suzanne


----------



## nbluvette (Mar 25, 2010)

There is a coverage decision from Medicare that covers insurance criteria for billing Botox including the CPT and ICD-9 diagnosis codes. Go to NGS.gov and follow prompts to the active coverage decisions. Hope that is helpful.


----------

